# SM has it's first official foster!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Please meet SM's first official foster, Malty. :tender: 

[attachment=48394:SMMaltyFeb2009.jpg]

I think we are doing something a little bit ‘ground breaking’ here on SM. I put out a cry for help concerning this little guy Malty. And our SM family has embraced me and Malty, said they would be there for us and help us. This wonderful SM family has been a pillar of strength to me during this whole experience. I am forever grateful and can never express how you have all affected me. I can’t even begin to thank everyone. Words just aren’t enough. I so love this group. This has been an extremely emotional time for me. My biggest fear has been that if something were to happen to me and my parents were not around, and Zoe ended up in Rescue, that she would be evaluated and ‘aggressive’, ‘not-adoptable’ and euthanized because my sweet little girl is a talker. She growls when she plays. She growls when she doesn’t get her own way. Kind of like a little kid mumbling to themselves as she trots away to her refuge under the bed. She growl talks to me all the time. So this just really hit way too close to home when I actually met Malty and discovered he had been horribly misjudged imo and has been dealt a really crummy hand not once, but twice in really bad homes.

So, I have the honor of being the one to let you all know what is happening to Malty. And we soooooo need to change his name. He deserves much better. This week I’ll be taking Malty to my vet for a 2nd opinion on his LP’s and to have them check him over. I don’t trust the vet the local rescue used. I’ll make sure he’s up to date on his vaccines and gets his Health Certificate to fly. Then this coming Saturday, 2/21/09, Elizabeth has graciously offered to sacrifice her frequent flyer miles and fly here to pick up Malty and get him to his new foster home with Mandy. We felt it best for Malty to have some time to get to know her, so she will be spending the night and flying back to her home on the 22nd. I’m still trying to convince her to save her money and just stay with me. She feels she’ll be a burden. Hah, the jokes on her. No burden on my end because I don’t cook and rarely have any food in the house. We’ll be ordering take out. LOL I feel that God’s hand MUST be in this because Elizabeth said that in the flights she booked, there was only ONE seat left.

Malty will then be the house guest of Elizabeth and her husband for a day or two. Now get this…her husband already had a business trip planned and scheduled for California. To the area that Mandy is! How awesome is that?? Again it must be God’s hand. So her dear hubby has volunteered to fly with this little guy out to California and deliver him safely into the loving arms of Mandy.

Mandy and her bf have gone above and beyond what I could have even thought to ask. They have volunteered to foster Malty knowing he is going to need some one-on-one work with a trainer to help him overcome some of his behavioral issues. He has not been treated kindly in his previous two homes so only positive training techniques can be used. And again, God’s hand is in this. Mandy already has an awesome trainer who uses positive training techniques and has experience with rescues! So once he’s been with Mandy for at least two months, and evaluated by her trainer that he’s ready for his fur-ever home, then we will get his bilateral LP surgery scheduled. And once he’s healed we will then get him listed with a Rescue!

I am in total awe of what has happened in such a short time. Malty is a good boy, starving for love and affection. He is a sweetheart that is just learning that squeaky toys aren’t scary. In the few days that I had him he learned that my hand above his head wasn’t scary and allowed himself to be ‘lured’ into the sit position. The first full day I had him and showed him mounting my arm was not appropriate behavior to deal with stress and or over excitement and play and he sat down calmly beside me and I praised the heck out of him, his face just ‘glowed’ when he got it! I love this little guy and I want to see him in the best home possible. He deserves the very best.

I want everyone to know what special angels we have here on SM. Both Elizabeth and Mandy have made something possible out of a seemingly impossible situation. And Deb (3MaltMom) gave me the courage and strength to try and give this guy another chance. Thank you ladies so much. I love you all very very much.

So….Malty is SM’s first official foster. Kind of ground breaking stuff huh? So we need suggestions on a new name. He knows his name and responds to it so it has to rhyme or sound similar. And we need to start a Malty (Insert New Name Here) fund to help out with his flight, medical and training expenses. I honestly don’t know how that is done so if someone would like to volunteer to do that or to teach me how to do that, I’d be very grateful. Thank you all so much for what you have done. I love you all.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, I'm so glad things are working out for Malty. And Elizabeth and her hubby are total angels for helping get him to Mandy. What a great story!!!!!

Here is the thread on how SM handles the collection of money from its members:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39573

Bless you all for giving him a second chance. This is such great news!!!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Crystal, 

For the fund you would have to start one at a bank that has branches nationally - ie. Wells Fargo, Bank of America because we're all over the place.  Their customer service people for new accounts would be happy to assist you with that. Oh, and a call to the local tv stations where Malty will be fostered wouldn't hurt either - they may want to do a story on him - then attach the bank fund address at the end of the story. We have a couple publications here called Vegas Dog and Lucky Dog that circles the dog people here, is there something like that in your area? Just thinking of ways to raise some funding... 

Malty is one Lucky Dog...he deserves everything wonderful! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's wonderful how people are coming together to help Malty! I don't have much idea about how to set up a fund, but I'll be happy to make a donation once you get it set up! Or maybe once a vet is picked, people could send funds directly to the vet.

Anyway, congratulations on your good work with and for the little guy! :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Aww. Crystal...Such a heartfelt post. 

It all feel into place and evidently was meant to be. Thanks to ALL that had a hand in this rescue.

Well about the name. Hmmm

Monty (means mountain)  kinda sounds like Malty...

Marcus means hammer
Malin means little warrior
Maddox mean Beneficent
Madoc means fortunate
Marshall means steward, caretaker
Martin means warring
Mason means working in stone
Micah
Miles means servant
Milo means merciful
Murdock means seaman

Just some suggestions


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I am so inspired by the wonderful and selfless people I read about on this site. Ms. Crystal - you should be so proud of yourself (although I know you will not take any credit) - you are the reason this little guy is getting his second chance!!!! Way to go Crystal - YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!
I personally do not believe in 'chance' and I appreciate the credit that you have given God in this situation -


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful news and I hope he will be happy in his new home. I have a suggestion for his name: Chance! You took a chance on him to save him and Elizabeth is taking a chance to pick him up and transport him across the US and Mandy is taking a chance to foster him too! Good Luck to him!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am soooo happy that things are working out for this precious furbaby...please let me know how I can make a donation to his fund...thank you for being there for him...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, you rock! YOU saw something in Malty that the others didn't, and you've already got him out of his shell.

For a fund, just setup a Paypal account. People can donate to that. Read the link that Sher posted - that tells all the details.

To everyone who has a hand in this - you are truly special people, to say the very least.

Give Malty a little kiss from me.

And, I thought about naming him Chance, too, even though we have one. What's one more??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 13 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726101


> Crystal, you rock! YOU saw something in Malty that the others didn't, and you've already got him out of his shell.[/B]



Crystal does rock! It was her who saw that he needed someone to just love him.

Elizabeth has been great to give up her frequent flyer miles & her husband for bringing him with him. I can't wait to bring Malty home and work with him so he can find his forever home.

He definitely does deserve a new name! We'll have to get some suggestions on his name & do a poll!  SM is a great place and I'm so grateful to be a part of it. Everyone here is so giving and caring about these little white fluffies! 

:SM Rocks!:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

This really is groundbreaking Crystal ... and so very cool! Thanks Crystal, for getting involved with Malty in the first place, for then recognizing that the situation that he was in - tho better for him than where he was - was not the environment in which his true personality would flourish. Being in the right foster home will increase his chances exponentially of finding his perfect home. I applaud you for being the first person in little Malty's life, to care enough to work with him and to find his "glow". He more than likely never knew love before you.  Elizabeth and her hubby are incredible for offering their time and miles to get this little boy to his new foster home! And Mandy is so kind to offer Malty her home as a foster home. I think she'll be amazing with him, and give him what he needs to thrive. I think she'll be a terriific foster to this little guy. Oh, and of course - thanks should go out to Jax and Joey, who will be serving as foster brothers to the little guy!! 

Because a few people have gone above and beyond, this little boy is getting the second chance he deserves. You guys are AWESOME!! 

I don't have much, but I will definitely donate to Malty's fund once it is set up. 

Thanks for the update Crystal. I was wondering what his latest status was. This is the best news I've heard all day!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

This is the best news I've heard all day too!!! :chili: 

Crystal, you are the bestest!! And thanks to Elizabeth & hubby too! How awesome!

Mandy, I couldn't think of a better foster mum (with a U) for this little guy!!

What a TEAM!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful so glad it all worked out!!!!! Thanks Crystal, Elizabeth & Mandy for giving the little guy a second "Chance"! :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

This is absolutely fantastic!! Congratulations, :grouphug: and :aktion033: to all involved!!! And yes, I ABSOLUTELY will
contribute to the fund as soon as it is set up!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This really is great news and that boy is adorable. I'm so happy to be a part of such a wonderful bunch of people. I can't imagine this not having a happy ending after everything fell together like it did. I'll be happy to donate when the fund is sit up. I wish I could hugs that little guy. He looks so happy in his picture, maybe he already knows his life is starting to turn around.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow. I commend you all. 
xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

In all my years, with rescue, I have never been so touched.

For Elizabeth to "step up to the plate", and offer what she has is amazing.

For Mandy to offer her home, as a foster, is beyond what most would do.
You make me cry, Mandy. Thank you so much.

As for Crystal. Well, my friend, I've never known such passion, as you have with Malty.
He's a good boy. He's been dealt a crappy hand, and deserves a fair shake. 
You have given that to this little guy, our little SM Rescue, who seemed to have been left behind.

We'll take care of him. Yep, we'll get a donation thread started. He'll be fine, I just know it.
We'll then get him into a rescue. Bless his little heart. This also hits home for me, as he sounds
like my Winter, a bit of a nut, but all in all, a good, fun boy. 

Thank you Crystal, Elizabeth, and Mandy. You ladies flippin' ROCK ~ :rockon: 

The three of you have also touched my heart, like you wouldn't believe. The way this all came together,
is as amazing as you are. 

Since he is used to his name, I'm thinking "Walter". He looks like a Walter, and we don't have a Walter, do we?
He can be called "Walty" for short. We can call him Walty Malty ~ LOL

I love SM!!! I can't wait for progress reports!! I am sooooo excited for him.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yeah yeah yeah. it's all good til i go to mandy's house and STEAL HIM!!!! 


what a precious face. i bet the buttercup would looooooooooooove to whoop up on him and steal his toys


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats and many happy years to you all! :grouphug: :Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile: :Sunny Smile:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

All of you have touched me in a way I can barely experss..

Crystal, Mandy, oh and sweet Angel Elizabeth and Deb....THANK YOU SO MUCH :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :wub: :chili: :chili: :chili: :grouphug: 

This is great news! You are awesome!


Walty Malty is cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, enough already....you made me cry :crying: - hope you're happy :blush: .

What a truly wonderful thing to be happening. You guys all make me proud. I will glady contribute something.

Now on to the name......think.....think..... :bysmilie: ....thinking - that's the hardest part :smilie_tischkante: !!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2009, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726169


> In all my years, with rescue, I have never been so touched.
> 
> For Elizabeth to "step up to the plate", and offer what she has is amazing.
> 
> ...


Deb, you are a genius...."Walter" ... "Walty"... perfect. This way he doesn't have the added confusion of trying to deal with a strange new name and Walty sounds enough like Malty that he probably won't even notice the difference. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Crystal, you & Mandy & Elizabeth deserve all good things in life. It's a great thing you have done for this little Malt, who through no fault of his own,has been given a rough beginning to his life. You all are such a great inspiration. I'll be glad to donate for this little guy,it's the very least I can do. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Big hugs to all 3 of you rescue angels & a hug :grouphug: for Malty too.I pray the rest of his life is filled with love.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal you started the ball rolling for a deserving little Malt who desperately needed someone to see his possibilities and to care. Mandy picked up the ball and threw it to Elizabeth & her husband. You all came through for sweet Malty. Now SM members can help too. Isn't that wonderful! Good things can happen when someone takes the first step. Thank you, Crystal for taking that step. I certainly will give a donation as soon as the fund is started. What a lot of Aunties and Uncles that boy is going to have.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Gosh, Deb said it all and so well. So many wonderful people who have and will help is just awe inspiring. Count me in when you get a details for donations. I also love Walter (Wally) for his name.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Today I just heard of all this excitement over Malty! 

It is just wonderful and is a tribute to the power of a passionate group of people and how they can make a difference in a life of one sweet little fluff! 

To all of you BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I thank you Crystal and thank you Mandy and Elizabeth.

A wonderful little soul is saved because of the 3 of you. You Ladies are the best!!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Crystal:

I went thru the thread - but didn't find out where to send money to? Let us know. I don't have a lot - but every bit helps.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726796


> Crystal:
> 
> I went thru the thread - but didn't find out where to send money to? Let us know. I don't have a lot - but every bit helps.[/B]


Both Deb (3MaltMom) and I have had numerous things going on at once right now and neither of us have had time to try to set something up. I think Mandy has PM'd Joe and or Sher about getting a fund set up so at this point I think I'll let her continue to do that. If anyone has already done something like this and would like to offer to set up the fund and maintain it, I would be thrilled! *hint hint*  

But thank you so much everyone!! We'll start a new thread when the fund is set up and ready! :heart:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728005


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726796





> Crystal:
> 
> I went thru the thread - but didn't find out where to send money to? Let us know. I don't have a lot - but every bit helps.[/B]


Both Deb (3MaltMom) and I have had numerous things going on at once right now and neither of us have had time to try to set something up. I think Mandy has PM'd Joe and or Sher about getting a fund set up so at this point I think I'll let her continue to do that. If anyone has already done something like this and would like to offer to set up the fund and maintain it, I would be thrilled! *hint hint*  

But thank you so much everyone!! We'll start a new thread when the fund is set up and ready! :heart:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, I have PM'd them!  Just need to get some logistics taken care of - we'll definitely start a new thread! I'm so excited, it's only a week until I get to meet the little guy! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 16 2009, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728007


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728005





> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726796





> Crystal:
> 
> I went thru the thread - but didn't find out where to send money to? Let us know. I don't have a lot - but every bit helps.[/B]


Both Deb (3MaltMom) and I have had numerous things going on at once right now and neither of us have had time to try to set something up. I think Mandy has PM'd Joe and or Sher about getting a fund set up so at this point I think I'll let her continue to do that. If anyone has already done something like this and would like to offer to set up the fund and maintain it, I would be thrilled! *hint hint*  

But thank you so much everyone!! We'll start a new thread when the fund is set up and ready! :heart: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup, I have PM'd them!  Just need to get some logistics taken care of - we'll definitely start a new thread! I'm so excited, it's only a week until I get to meet the little guy! :wub: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm so thrilled this is happening. With the tragedy of Bianca, it's uplifting to read this.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so excited for little Malty (soon to be: Monty, Marty, Walty, any other suggestions?...) My boyfriend is excited too 

I bought him his crate today. I only have a big one for Joey and a super small one for Jax, so I figured he'd need his own place. I found one that will be a great size for him. I want to make him as comfortable as possible. If anyone has any suggestions on how to make his transition here smoother, my ears are open! I have Monday off, so we'll (Jax too) have the entire day to get acquainted. Joey won't come home until later that day too, so that's good. 

I'm just so grateful that I am able to help a little fluff have a chance at a new life. 

Thank you so much Crystal for caring so much about this little fluff. Thank you to Deb for helping us get this all figured out. Thank you to Elizabeth & Rick for flying him out here. Thank you SM for being such a great community of people! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 16 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728320


> I'm so excited for little Malty (soon to be: Monty, Marty, Walty, any other suggestions?...) My boyfriend is excited too
> 
> I bought him his crate today. I only have a big one for Joey and a super small one for Jax, so I figured he'd need his own place. I found one that will be a great size for him. I want to make him as comfortable as possible. If anyone has any suggestions on how to make his transition here smoother, my ears are open! I have Monday off, so we'll (Jax too) have the entire day to get acquainted. Joey won't come home until later that day too, so that's good.
> 
> ...


You guys are seriously teh awesome.

:smootch:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This is all so wonderful!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

This is so great!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have to say that after thinking about it for a while - I don't mind the name Malty. Yeah its a little cheesy but its a cute name and he is cute as a button. I think his name would bring in lots of people looking to adopt him. Perhaps there is someone out there who has a Polly Poodle, Wendy Westie or Barney Basset and is looking to add a Malty Maltese to the mix! I know I would take him - name and all (expecially if he answers to it!).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 17 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728320


> I'm so excited for little Malty (soon to be: Monty, Marty, Walty, any other suggestions?...) My boyfriend is excited too
> 
> I bought him his crate today. I only have a big one for Joey and a super small one for Jax, so I figured he'd need his own place. I found one that will be a great size for him. I want to make him as comfortable as possible. If anyone has any suggestions on how to make his transition here smoother, my ears are open! I have Monday off, so we'll (Jax too) have the entire day to get acquainted. Joey won't come home until later that day too, so that's good.
> 
> ...



SM ROCKS I just love this community of sweet and caring people


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

UPDATE:

Just picked up Malty and got all his papers and took him to my vet. Get this, his first name was Lucky. Hmmmm....not very fitting for this poor soul until now I guess. He just had his 6th birthday. He was born on 2/12/03. And he weighs 9lbs 14 oz. So he's now current on all vaccines. Needs a heartworm fecal test that I wasn't able to do today. And he does need bilateral patella surgery. His right knee is just out and won't go back in. His left is slightly better. And he may have a cracked tooth. When we do the LP surgery, if he won't be under too long, it would be great to do a scaling and check for that. Plus he may have a retained baby tooth still. My vet didn't want to push the exam too much. He did growl when the vet tech tried to take him from my arms. It's the first actual sign of aggression I've seen with him. But other than that he did GREAT. They gave him a shot and full exam with no problems. And it is understandable that being at a vets office would make him fearful given his history and current situation. But it was just a good confirmation that my trying to foster him here and having him in the store would just be setting him up for failure. My vet totally agreed and felt that even though Malty does have issues, he is totally workable and will do great with the right family.

He's in desperate need of a bath. I didn't want to do that to him the first night here, but he doesn't smell too great. And I'll go ahead and trim his face and ears a bit. He had been cut really short, but it's already growing out. He's looking pretty good! I'll see if I can get pics of him later tonight.

I did get a sedative for him for his flights. My vet said I need to give it to him PRIOR to flying to see how it affects him and to help figure out the correct dosage. Does anyone have any experience with Acepromazine? She gave it to me in 10mg. tabs.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I don't know the way to find the dosage Crystal. Hope he handles the medication well.

I just got caught up on the saga of Malty by reading previous posts. Somehow I missed them earlier.

What a big project.

Mandy, I hope it goes smoothly on your end. 

Kudos to you all working on giving the little guy a better course in his life.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 19 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730355


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just picked up Malty and got all his papers and took him to my vet. Get this, his first name was Lucky. Hmmmm....not very fitting for this poor soul until now I guess. He just had his 6th birthday. He was born on 2/12/03. And he weighs 9lbs 14 oz. So he's now current on all vaccines. Needs a heartworm fecal test that I wasn't able to do today. And he does need bilateral patella surgery. His right knee is just out and won't go back in. His left is slightly better. And he may have a cracked tooth. When we do the LP surgery, if he won't be under too long, it would be great to do a scaling and check for that. Plus he may have a retained baby tooth still. My vet didn't want to push the exam too much. He did growl when the vet tech tried to take him from my arms. It's the first actual sign of aggression I've seen with him. But other than that he did GREAT. They gave him a shot and full exam with no problems. And it is understandable that being at a vets office would make him fearful given his history and current situation. But it was just a good confirmation that my trying to foster him here and having him in the store would just be setting him up for failure. My vet totally agreed and felt that even though Malty does have issues, he is totally workable and will do great with the right family.
> 
> ...


Cystal, I believe AcePromazine is what my vet gave for Boo when we were going on a long road trip. Boo was just about a yr old, but he did weigh 10lbs. The vet had cut the pills in half & I was told to give half about 1 hr before we left. It was pretty awful. Boo was staggering, falling & running into walls.His eyes had dilated too,they were huge. He was drowsy all the way to our destination,but did not really sleep. He panted a lot & I had to constantly give him water. So do try that med out before sending the little guy off on a plane. I never used it again. Boo was fine on the trip home & I was much happier. I did tell the vet about Boos reaction(I stopped by his office with Boo before we hit the road) to the pill & he didn't think it was a big deal. But I did.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, you are a saint - your house has doubled in size in how many days?? I'm glad you've got Malty, maybe Lucky should be his new name. He certainly is lucky, thanks to the awesome people on this site. It's amazing how people come together for the love of these special ones.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Feb 19 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730370


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 19 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730355





> UPDATE:
> 
> Just picked up Malty and got all his papers and took him to my vet. Get this, his first name was Lucky. Hmmmm....not very fitting for this poor soul until now I guess. He just had his 6th birthday. He was born on 2/12/03. And he weighs 9lbs 14 oz. So he's now current on all vaccines. Needs a heartworm fecal test that I wasn't able to do today. And he does need bilateral patella surgery. His right knee is just out and won't go back in. His left is slightly better. And he may have a cracked tooth. When we do the LP surgery, if he won't be under too long, it would be great to do a scaling and check for that. Plus he may have a retained baby tooth still. My vet didn't want to push the exam too much. He did growl when the vet tech tried to take him from my arms. It's the first actual sign of aggression I've seen with him. But other than that he did GREAT. They gave him a shot and full exam with no problems. And it is understandable that being at a vets office would make him fearful given his history and current situation. But it was just a good confirmation that my trying to foster him here and having him in the store would just be setting him up for failure. My vet totally agreed and felt that even though Malty does have issues, he is totally workable and will do great with the right family.
> 
> ...


Cystal, I believe AcePromazine is what my vet gave for Boo when we were going on a long road trip. Boo was just about a yr old, but he did weigh 10lbs. The vet had cut the pills in half & I was told to give half about 1 hr before we left. It was pretty awful. Boo was staggering, falling & running into walls.His eyes had dilated too,they were huge. He was drowsy all the way to our destination,but did not really sleep. He panted a lot & I had to constantly give him water. So do try that med out before sending the little guy off on a plane. I never used it again. Boo was fine on the trip home & I was much happier. I did tell the vet about Boos reaction(I stopped by his office with Boo before we hit the road) to the pill & he didn't think it was a big deal. But I did.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good to know. That's why they wanted me to give it to him prior to his flight. They told me to start out with 1/4 tab. and go from there. You have 1/2 to Boo? Maybe 1/4 would be ok then.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It has been so heartwarming to read this thread!!

I was given "Ace" for Naddie when she first came here because she was sooo terrified ( BIG TIME PANIC) of thunderstorms. I had told the vet I didn't want anything to knock her out...just take the edge off so I could work with her to get used to them. She was nearly 14 pounds, and I was told to give 1/4 of the 10mg tab. It helped a bit but of course I was told 'ideally' you give 1 hour before but with storms, you don't always get that option. If I knew for certain we were going to get a storm than I'd give it and she was better. I wouldn't give if prediction was 'iffy'. .. so at times it just didn't have time to work. 
I didn't have to give it too many times.. the first storms were right after she arrived here and already a bit insecure so she had to cope with a lot at once. 

I


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 19 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730480


> It has been so heartwarming to read this thread!!
> 
> I was given "Ace" for Naddie when she first came here because she was sooo terrified ( BIG TIME PANIC) of thunderstorms. I had told the vet I didn't want anything to knock her out...just take the edge off so I could work with her to get used to them. She was nearly 14 pounds, and I was told to give 1/4 of the 10mg tab. It helped a bit but of course I was told 'ideally' you give 1 hour before but with storms, you don't always get that option. If I knew for certain we were going to get a storm than I'd give it and she was better. I wouldn't give if prediction was 'iffy'. .. so at times it just didn't have time to work.
> I didn't have to give it too many times.. the first storms were right after she arrived here and already a bit insecure so she had to cope with a lot at once.
> ...


Thanks for the info. My vet was extremely careful to be sure to inform me that this med was not to help with training issues because it will make them loopy. I just laughed and said, do you really think I'd use it for that? And of course she said no. But really wanted to be sure I knew what it will do to him I guess. I think tomorrow I have to take him to the store with me and I'll give him 1/4 tab and see how he does. I'll take his crate along so if he's stumbling around, he won't hurt himself. He'll be gated behind the sales counter with us so not a ton of room, but I still want to be careful.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok I'm catching up on Malty's story!!!! WOW!!! Talk about a group of people who can really come together! BRAVO ladies!!!!! I am so excited to read about Malty's 2nd chance at life. He so deserves it. I seriously applaud all of you who are helping make this possible for him....you are all angels.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 19 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730471


> QUOTE (momtoboo @ Feb 19 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730370





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 19 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730355





> UPDATE:
> 
> Just picked up Malty and got all his papers and took him to my vet. Get this, his first name was Lucky. Hmmmm....not very fitting for this poor soul until now I guess. He just had his 6th birthday. He was born on 2/12/03. And he weighs 9lbs 14 oz. So he's now current on all vaccines. Needs a heartworm fecal test that I wasn't able to do today. And he does need bilateral patella surgery. His right knee is just out and won't go back in. His left is slightly better. And he may have a cracked tooth. When we do the LP surgery, if he won't be under too long, it would be great to do a scaling and check for that. Plus he may have a retained baby tooth still. My vet didn't want to push the exam too much. He did growl when the vet tech tried to take him from my arms. It's the first actual sign of aggression I've seen with him. But other than that he did GREAT. They gave him a shot and full exam with no problems. And it is understandable that being at a vets office would make him fearful given his history and current situation. But it was just a good confirmation that my trying to foster him here and having him in the store would just be setting him up for failure. My vet totally agreed and felt that even though Malty does have issues, he is totally workable and will do great with the right family.
> 
> ...


Cystal, I believe AcePromazine is what my vet gave for Boo when we were going on a long road trip. Boo was just about a yr old, but he did weigh 10lbs. The vet had cut the pills in half & I was told to give half about 1 hr before we left. It was pretty awful. Boo was staggering, falling & running into walls.His eyes had dilated too,they were huge. He was drowsy all the way to our destination,but did not really sleep. He panted a lot & I had to constantly give him water. So do try that med out before sending the little guy off on a plane. I never used it again. Boo was fine on the trip home & I was much happier. I did tell the vet about Boos reaction(I stopped by his office with Boo before we hit the road) to the pill & he didn't think it was a big deal. But I did.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good to know. That's why they wanted me to give it to him prior to his flight. They told me to start out with 1/4 tab. and go from there. You have 1/2 to Boo? Maybe 1/4 would be ok then.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I gave him half, like the vet told me to give. He said later to try 1/4 but I was too upset to give it to him anymore & threw it in the garbage. 1/2 was obviously too much for him,but I trusted the vet to tell me the right dosage & he was wrong.He also told me to give plenty of water along the trip, which I did, but the affects lasted for nearly 10 hrs. So do try the smallest dosage for Malty. Hope everything goes well during the plane trips.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I would definitely agree you should try it out when you can be around to observe how it affects him. 

A little dog I had was made nauseous and intoxicated for about two days by _half_ the dose of Aceprozamine the vet recommended. It was pretty scary to see her passed out in her own vomit. :shocked: 

I have wondered if it was because her liver was starting to fail--that's what she passed away from eventually.

I gave some to another dog, under a different vet's care. It didn't seem to affect him at all, or maybe he was just so agitated you couldn't tell.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Feb 19 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730582


> 1/2 was obviously too much for him, but I trusted the vet to tell me the right dosage & he was wrong.
> So do try the smallest dosage for Malty. Hope everything goes well during the plane trips.[/B]


the dosage may not have been wrong for the size of the dog; medication affects every dog differently, just as it affects each of us people differently. our Lilly cannot tolerate Rimadyl (an anti-inflammatory) or Metronidazole (antibiotic); she becomes glassy-eyed and unaware of her surroundings.

I agree with MomtoBoo, Crystal; consider trying a 1/4 tablet first. It may not have any effect at all, but better that than having a stumbling, vomiting dog.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This has been an amazing story to watch unfold. Everything had fell into place and what a lucky guy he is. 
Good job to everyone involved!! SM is so full of caring wonderful people.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it's been just over an hour since I gave Malty his first 1/4 tab of Acepromazine and I can't say I'm seeing an affect. But we've had a few people coming into the store and he feels he needs to bark to announce their arrival. However, I'm holding him on my lap and his eyes are starting to look droopy. LOL But heck, he'd be napping at home if he were in my lap so who knows? So maybe 1/4 tab will be enough if he's in a carrier. How should I know if I should give him another 1/4 tab?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Does Malty normally go into a lather when someone comes into your store?
Is the behavior today (after the drug) exactly the same as before or is it tempered a bit?

will he be in a carrier in the cabin of the plane with the passengers? (I forget. . .)

IMO, I'd rather see him undermedicated with just the edge taken off, rather than overmedicated and groggy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 20 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730952


> Does Malty normally go into a lather when someone comes into your store?
> Is the behavior today (after the drug) exactly the same as before or is it tempered a bit?
> 
> will he be in a carrier in the cabin of the plane with the passengers? (I forget. . .)
> ...


Me too. But I don't want him to be stressed and barky the whole trip out to CA either. I don't feel it's really taken the edge off. He is being way over stimulated here at the store and it's a quiet day. I'm not sure I can bring him to the store tomorrow. Saturdays are usually busy. Don't know what my plan of action for tomorrow will be but I'll come up with something!  He's actually caused some people to leave. You would think if people were coming into a pet boutique, they would surely understand the dynamics of having new fosters.  

He'll be in the cabin with the passengers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 20 2009, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=730939


> Well it's been just over an hour since I gave Malty his first 1/4 tab of Acepromazine and I can't say I'm seeing an affect. But we've had a few people coming into the store and he feels he needs to bark to announce their arrival. However, I'm holding him on my lap and his eyes are starting to look droopy. LOL But heck, he'd be napping at home if he were in my lap so who knows? So maybe 1/4 tab will be enough if he's in a carrier. How should I know if I should give him another 1/4 tab?[/B]


Crystal, I don't really know what to tell you about the dosage. With Boo, it was awful. He still tried to be his usual self, the sedative did not really stop him from trying. Boo always gets really excited about going in the car. When he was younger he would vomit too. So just imagine overexcited Boo on drugs. It was like a drunk person who wouldn't just sit down & pass out.He couldn't sleep because he was still excited, & he drooled & his little head wobbled. It was a 6 hr road trip to our destination & Boo did not sleep at all. He just panted, drooled & attempted to be his usual overexcited self.I had to hold him the whole time because he kept falling out of his seat whenever he tried to stand up. Malty may be different, he may sleep on the trip. I only know that Boo did better on the trip home without being sedated.He actually slept a lot on the way home. One thing that may have made a difference is that the vet told me not to feed him before we left & only give him small bites of food during the trip so he wouldn't get sick & vomit. On an empty stomach, the half pill may have packed a double wallop for him. Hopefully Maltys experience with the sedative may be much better.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Crystal, 

Do you have a carrier or crate to put him in at the store? He may actually feel safer in there than just out and about with all the people coming in. That and it could help gauge how comfortable he is, and maybe how sedated he is. I have no idea about the dosage, but I guess we'll find out Sunday!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The last time I flew with Bonnie, she barked her head off when I put her under the seat. As soon as we took off, I picked up the bag and set it on my lap (with her inside - heaven forbid the flight attendants let me take her out...). She was absolutely fine on my lap, I just kind of petted the bag so she could feel me. In fact, when we were landing the flight attendant let me keep her on my lap so she wouldn't bark!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Feb 20 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731014


> Crystal,
> 
> Do you have a carrier or crate to put him in at the store? He may actually feel safer in there than just out and about with all the people coming in. That and it could help gauge how comfortable he is, and maybe how sedated he is. I have no idea about the dosage, but I guess we'll find out Sunday![/B]


Hes' fine in a crate if no one is up and moving. Like at night he was fine being crated at his foster home and during the day when she left. He was fine being crated here the first time I had him at night but it took him about 20-30 min. to realize he wasn't being let out. But the minute there is activity, then he wants out. He's not loose in the store. He's gated behind the sales counter with me. I think if I only had him and Jett here it would be better but Diamond is really nervous here at the store too so that's adding to it. I had my mom open the store for me this morning and I'm going up around noon. He and Diamond will be fine being crated here at my house until I come home for them.

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 20 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731048


> The last time I flew with Bonnie, she barked her head off when I put her under the seat. As soon as we took off, I picked up the bag and set it on my lap (with her inside - heaven forbid the flight attendants let me take her out...). She was absolutely fine on my lap, I just kind of petted the bag so she could feel me. In fact, when we were landing the flight attendant let me keep her on my lap so she wouldn't bark![/B]


I think that is going to be the same way with most dogs. Hopefully the Flight Attendant will be ok with him in the bag on Mandy's lap. I'm sure he'll be fine that way.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Crystal, Before he takes to the sky, since he can't chew gum, remember to put cotton in his ears. It helps with the change in pressure.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I must commend you girls on what you are all doing for Malty, what a lucky little guy he is to have you all looking out for him.
Crystal I have ACE, I used it for Scooby when he was so frightened of storms and fireworks, he would become a shaking traumatized mess.
The first dose on vet's recommendation was half and it knocked him out, poor little boy was legless for a day or so.
I then tried the ¼ and he was much better, he didn't shake and was more alert but also very relaxed. I haven't had to give it to him now for a few years, now when he hears storms and fireworks he just looks up then ignores them. It did cure his fear and that was great. He had no ill effect from it at all.
I hope Malty has a good flight and is a good boy on the plane


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Feb 21 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731296


> I must commend you girls on what you are all doing for Malty, what a lucky little guy he is to have you all looking out for him.
> Crystal I have ACE, I used it for Scooby when he was so frightened of storms and fireworks, he would become a shaking traumatized mess.
> The first dose on vet's recommendation was half and it knocked him out, poor little boy was legless for a day or so.
> I then tried the ¼ and he was much better, he didn't shake and was more alert but also very relaxed. I haven't had to give it to him now for a few years, now when he hears storms and fireworks he just looks up then ignores them. It did cure his fear and that was great. He had no ill effect from it at all.
> I hope Malty has a good flight and is a good boy on the plane [/B]


Oh Dang! I wish I had read this 2 hours ago! I really felt that the amount of sedation I gave Malty was not enough for the flight. He was still having fear barking issues in the car when we would pass by unusual things. And stressed and barky at the store. My vet told me to experiement to find the right dosage for the flight so yesterday I gave him 1/4 tab. And I could never really tell when it 'kicked in' or when it wore off. He didn't nap once yesterday or in the evining. So I figured I'd try 1/2 tab today. The amount so far seems to be perfect for him. He's very calm and sleepy. He can still walk but is a bit wobbly which makes me feel bad. But it's a very long flight and the carrier size limit is really small through Northwest compared to other airlines and it's going to be a snug ride. I just want him to be able to sleep through it. But now, if he's going to be 'off' a bit even tomorrow, then I should never have tried a different dose with him today. Maybe it'll wear off by this evening and not stay in his system as long as it did in Scooby's. I just hate it when I screw up.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 21 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731310


> I just hate it when I screw up. [/B]


you DID NOT screw up. 1/4 was not enough, so you tried 1/2. it was the perfectly reasonable thing to do, and the same thing we ALL would've done, were we in your shoes. besides, from your description, I think 1/2 sounds like the perfect dosage for Malty. He may metabolize the dose much quicker than another dog and be ready for another 1/2 tab tomorrow. if he's still a bit wobbly from today, then the decision may be to only administer 1/4 in the morning. You guys will know what's right when tomorrow comes.

thank you again for all you're doing... and please keep us posted on Zoe's behaviors. Lilly used to HATE when we brought home fosters; now she just rolls her eyes at us as if to say "ANOTHER one?? PUH-LEEZE!!!"


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Feb 21 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731399


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 21 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731310





> I just hate it when I screw up. [/B]


you DID NOT screw up. 1/4 was not enough, so you tried 1/2. it was the perfectly reasonable thing to do, and the same thing we ALL would've done, were we in your shoes. besides, from your description, I think 1/2 sounds like the perfect dosage for Malty. He may metabolize the dose much quicker than another dog and be ready for another 1/2 tab tomorrow. if he's still a bit wobbly from today, then the decision may be to only administer 1/4 in the morning. You guys will know what's right when tomorrow comes.

thank you again for all you're doing... and please keep us posted on Zoe's behaviors. Lilly used to HATE when we brought home fosters; now she just rolls her eyes at us as if to say "ANOTHER one?? PUH-LEEZE!!!"
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Becky. It really is wearing off pretty quickly. He's not wobbly at all now so Mandy may need to give him another 1/4 tab later on if she feels he needs. I was just worried that there could be a possibility of it building up in his system. Dr. Jaimie just told me that it doesn't so that helps too.

Thanks! :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Crystal, you didn't screw up, he will be ok and it will just wear off gradually like it did with Scooby and he will be more relaxed in his new surroundings perhaps. The flight is going to be long and if he sleeps through it maybe it is best, he won't be stressing. It won't hurt him, it didn't hurt Scooby it just made him sleepy for a day or so


----------

